# Hyatt Hotels To Offer XM



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

CHICAGO -(Dow Jones)- Privately-held Hyatt Hotels Corp. agreed with XM Saellite Radio Holdings Inc. (XMSR)to offer XM Satellite Radio free of charge in hotel rooms nationwide.

As part of a multi-year agreement, the companies will start this fall to install service in the 50,000 Hyatt guest rooms in the continental U.S.

*More*


----------

